# Crankshaft/camshafts sensor



## Aliciaw98 (Aug 8, 2020)

i have 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 131k miles I was at gas station turned the car off to pump gas got back in car to go home car wouldn’t start. Finally got it to start. Once it started check engine light came one went to auto zone gave me 3 codes
P0335 
P0340
P0365
Could there be a bigger issue then this just scared just brought this car
btw my radio and lights everything works just won’t start


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Usually after refueing and a hard start is the purge valve. If you clear the codes do they come back? Purge valve replacement clears (5) ODB codes


----------



## Aliciaw98 (Aug 8, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Usually after refueing and a hard start is the purge valve. If you clear the codes do they come back? Purge valve replacement clears (5) ODB codes


Didn’t try to clear the codes didn’t do anything yet I made appointment for replacement of codes but I’ll my brother check out what you mentioned


----------



## Aliciaw98 (Aug 8, 2020)

I fixed the problem it was from loose Ignition ignition wire maybe from when I hit pothole really hard or maybe when I got ac compressor fixed idk if that had take that part or not but once bolt was tighten car started right up and codes went away. Assuming codes came up from jump starting the relay starter fuse to get it home


----------



## Work'n class (Jan 5, 2022)

Aliciaw98 said:


> I fixed the problem it was from loose Ignition ignition wire maybe from when I hit pothole really hard or maybe when I got ac compressor fixed idk if that had take that part or not but once bolt was tighten car started right up and codes went away. Assuming codes came up from jump starting the relay starter fuse to get it home


Was it a wire on the ignition switch in the dash? Or underhood?


----------

